# IP Adressen Klau



## verzweifelte (25 August 2006)

Hallo!

Hab mal eine dringende Frage! Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass sich jemand meine IP Adresse klaut und damit zur gleichen Zeit wie ich arbeitet? Ist es möglich, dass derjenige über meine IP, Programme laufen lässt? Könnte man das irgendwo nachvollziehen lassen?

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!

Bye


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*



			
				verzweifelte schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass sich jemand meine IP Adresse klaut und damit zur gleichen Zeit wie ich arbeitet? Ist es möglich, dass derjenige über meine IP, Programme laufen lässt? Könnte man das irgendwo nachvollziehen lassen?


Abgesehen davon, dass ich das für unwahrscheinlich halte, wozu sollte das gut sein? 
Als normaler User bekommst du ohnehin bei jedem Einwähl- oder Anmeldevorgang eine
  andere dynamisch vergebene IP von deinem Provider. 

ganz offen, ich verstehe den Sinn deiner   Frage  nicht


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*

Eine Möglichkeit ist die, dass jemand zur selben Zeit (wenn du DSL hast) deinen Anschluss nutzt - sehr beliebt bei unverschlüsselten WLAN-Verbindungen.

Weiterhin ist es aber auch möglich, die IP-Adresse in Erfahrung zu bringen und vorzutäuschen, dass die irgendwo angeblich genutzt wurde. Das wäre ein Trend der sich immer mehr bei dubiosen Anbietern oder Partnern von kostenpflichtigen Seiten durchsetzt.


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin ist es aber auch möglich, die IP-Adresse in Erfahrung zu bringen und vorzutäuschen, dass die irgendwo angeblich genutzt wurde. Das wäre ein Trend der sich immer mehr bei dubiosen Anbietern oder Partnern von kostenpflichtigen Seiten durchsetzt.


und wozu sollte das gut sein? Es ist doch schon lang und breit erörtet worden, dass mit der IP nichts, aber auch gar  nichts bewiesen  wird.
Diesen Unfug  der Abo und Einmalabzocker brauchen wir doch nun wirklich nicht weiter erörtern,
außer  gebetsmühlenartig darauf hinzuweisen, dass es Dummschwätz ist.


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> und wozu sollte das gut sein? Es ist doch schon lang und breit erörtet worden, dass mit der IP nichts, aber auch gar  nichts bewiesen  wird.
> Diesen Unfug  der Abo und Einmalabzocker brauchen wir doch nun wirklich nicht weiter erörtern,
> außer  gebetsmühlenartig daruf hinzuweisen, dass es Dummschwätz ist.


Das wurde vielleicht erörtert, hat sich aber noch nicht bis zu allen Richtern rumgesprochen.


----------



## KingsizeToni (28 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*

toll. ich erstarre vor ehrfurcht und werde es nie mehr wagen in diesem forum eine frage zu stellen.
mfg toni


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*

Zur  Diskussionskultur in jedem   Forum sollte es gehören, nicht die beleidigte 
Leberwurst zu spielen, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist.  

ww


----------



## KingsizeToni (29 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*

gehört denn humor zur diskussionskultur? war eigentlich so gemeint.
mfg toni


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> gehört denn humor zur diskussionskultur? war eigentlich so gemeint.
> mfg toni


:vlol:
Schenkelklopfer ...


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: IP Adressen Klau*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> gehört denn humor zur diskussionskultur? war eigentlich so gemeint.
> mfg toni


Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.....
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humor

j.


----------

